# Another newbie



## Kt02 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi ladies (and gents)

i have been weight training now for about six months, currently on enforced rest following surgery.

Looking for ways to spice up my workouts when I return to get the maximum benefit.

Currently go to the gym four times per week with the following typical workout:

Tuesday: shoulders and biceps. Exercises are barbell military press, lateral raise, front raise and then hammer curls, ez bar curls and machine bicep curl . Aim for four sets at 10-12 reps each.

Wednesday: legs. Exercises are leg extension, leg curl, squats, calf raises

Saturday shoulders and triceps. Exercises are db press (either military or Arnold), lateral raise machine, front raise, then triceps push downs, kick backs, skull crush

Sunday: back and glutes. Includes deadlifts, negative chins, row exercise and then lower back extensions and glute raise Machine.

I only do cardio a couple of times a week, my weight and fitness is not really an issue and I do walk an hour a day with my dogs anyway too.

I don't train chest (and won't) which is why shoulders get two workouts a week instead, I was focusing on getting a nice rounded look to my shoulders, and toned arms 

Any comments are welcome!


----------

